# Water bowl/swimming hole/pool add??



## bluemonster107 (May 24, 2017)

I have seen different views out on the web on the subject of Tegus and 'swimming'.... well.. basically that they will drown... as they don't swim... so quick question if anyone would be kind enough to chime in... I can not decide on the 'water' portion build of my enclosure. Should I make a 'built in' pool at one end with a drain? or just a tub that can come in and out? and I would hate to cause any unintentional harm... so where actually should water come up on a tegu? and do you have a light near the water to keep in warm in the habitat? or stay cool? recommended temp?
thanks so much for any advice !!!


----------



## Walter1 (May 24, 2017)

bluemonster107 said:


> I have seen different views out on the web on the subject of Tegus and 'swimming'.... well.. basically that they will drown... as they don't swim... so quick question if anyone would be kind enough to chime in... I can not decide on the 'water' portion build of my enclosure. Should I make a 'built in' pool at one end with a drain? or just a tub that can come in and out? and I would hate to cause any unintentional harm... so where actually should water come up on a tegu? and do you have a light near the water to keep in warm in the habitat? or stay cool? recommended temp?
> thanks so much for any advice !!!


Related to that is if captive tegus voluntarily soak?? Will they anyway or only if they feel dry and itchy? Mine have only a 14" shallow bowl, and rhey drink a lot.


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 24, 2017)

So it would be a wait and see what the tegus ends up likeing? And not really any "guideline"... except for "Make sure there is water in a bowl big enough that the tegus can get into if he wants".
I am building for the "large" enclosure... as my CBB isn't here yet, but will be in a 40g breeder at first anyway... to not overwhelm and work on socializing.
So just trying to build everything into the large one, as they grow fast.
And I saw a member with a walk in enclosure that had a tub with rocks like a little pond/waterfall... and then on YouTube I came across one that like 2' of one end was lined with pond liner and a drain for a "pool" like permenant setting (light over it to keep water warm?).....
So wasn't sure which way to go ? Which was more recommended?


----------



## Walter1 (May 24, 2017)

bluemonster107 said:


> So it would be a wait and see what the tegus ends up likeing? And not really any "guideline"... except for "Make sure there is water in a bowl big enough that the tegus can get into if he wants".
> I am building for the "large" enclosure... as my CBB isn't here yet, but will be in a 40g breeder at first anyway... to not overwhelm and work on socializing.
> So just trying to build everything into the large one, as they grow fast.
> And I saw a member with a walk in enclosure that had a tub with rocks like a little pond/waterfall... and then on YouTube I came across one that like 2' of one end was lined with pond liner and a drain for a "pool" like permenant setting (light over it to keep water warm?).....
> So wasn't sure which way to go ? Which was more recommended?


See how the CBB takes to a bowl big enough to soak in in its 40 gal.


----------

